# Mail sorter plans



## jmc0319 (Jul 12, 2012)

Am looking for plans/specs for a 12 slot mail sorter station. Each slot should by 9" wide by 4" high. Can someone please point my in the right direction? Thanks.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's a start, just change measurement to fit your needs
http://www.ehow.com/how_6947487_build-mail-sorter.html


----------



## jmc0319 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Nealtw. Much appreciated.


----------



## jmc0319 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Neal.  I modified a few things I saw and my son in law and I put this together today.


----------

